# The importance of a water dish for your Tarantula?



## MRL (Jan 3, 2006)

How important is it to have a dish of water for your tarantula? Could you get by safely without one?

I plan and do keep my arboreals without a water dish but my larger terrestrials will have water available to them. I'm wondering how necessary it is?

thanks!


----------



## Chronos (Jan 3, 2006)

*a tarantulas water dish*

YES your tarantulas do need water and there water dish should be the size of there leg spand so they can hover over there water to drink.Your arboreals need water too perferably up high because they dont go low often.


----------



## Lover of 8 legs (Jan 3, 2006)

Why would you ever consider a setup without a waterdish when all of the experienced recommend that a water supply is essential for the well-being of Ts? How else would they get this water when needed? My Ts drink quite a lot especially just prior to webbing. They do get some moisture from their food but I feed on a schedule. What would happen if they need moisture & its not feeding time? They can go long periods without food but not without water. Even if you never see them actually drinking is it worth the chance?


----------



## David Burns (Jan 3, 2006)

There are some who don't use water dishes. They either supply moisture through misting or supplying a water dish for a few days once a month. A lot of Ts can get enough moisture just from the insects etc... that they eat. You want to be careful, keeping the substrate moist can result in parasites such as mites, so some keep the substrate dry and provide a water dish to provide humidity.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 3, 2006)

*..*

even though i can't 100% its necessary(provided a few other stipulations are met) but i would say its a good idea.  the t can get a drink whenever it wants, and it also adds a little to the humidity level..not sure how much in all honestly.  has anyone seen any studies on the difference between no water bowl, and there being on??  i have one of those cheap gauges so i dont even know if its worth trying with it.  the t gets a majority of its moisture from its food, but ive still caught both terrestrials and arboreals drink from their dishes.  i don't use them for anything under 1-1.5" so far...occasionally ill put some drops of water to one side of the substrate in the vials, and i've seen small slings drink that way too.


----------



## G_Wright (Jan 3, 2006)

It is not necessary to have a water dish at all.

most of their water they get comes from there prey items. Your spider can get by just fine with you soaking one corner of substrate in it's enclosure.

None of my T's have water dishes and they are all fine.


----------



## G_Wright (Jan 3, 2006)

David Burns said:
			
		

> There are some who don't use water dishes. They either supply moisture through misting or supplying a water dish for a few days once a month. A lot of Ts can get enough moisture just from the insects etc... that they eat. You want to be careful, keeping the substrate moist can result in parasites such as mites, so some keep the substrate dry and provide a water dish to provide humidity.


I've never had any problems with mites if you just soak one corner and have plenty of ventilation and remove prey items.

not removing eaten prey items is the main cause of getting mites IMO as a lot of them probably come in with the crickets in the 1st place.


----------



## MRL (Jan 3, 2006)

Lover of 8 legs said:
			
		

> Why would you ever consider a setup without a waterdish when all of the experienced recommend that a water supply is essential for the well-being of Ts? How else would they get this water when needed? My Ts drink quite a lot especially just prior to webbing. They do get some moisture from their food but I feed on a schedule. What would happen if they need moisture & its not feeding time? They can go long periods without food but not without water. Even if you never see them actually drinking is it worth the chance?


When I first began, only half my T's ever had a water dish and they did fine, none of the arboreal species had water dish and I recall seeing them drinking from the moist glass. At many shops I hardly ever see a water dish available in their enclosures so I figured it may not be worth the hassle each day specially when they get misted daily.


----------



## MRL (Jan 3, 2006)

G_Wright said:
			
		

> I've never had any problems with mites if you just soak one corner and have plenty of ventilation and remove prey items.
> 
> not removing eaten prey items is the main cause of getting mites IMO as a lot of them probably come in with the crickets in the 1st place.


That sounds like a good idea soaking one area and I do a quick cleaning for most of my established set ups prior to feeding. As it is now I do a light mist and have a water dish but to fill the water I have to remove each tank from where I keep them and that doubles the time taken to do the maintenance.


----------



## KJE (Jan 3, 2006)

You need to remember that some species hate moist substrate.  For those species you might want to keep them dry with a water dish.


----------



## Wolfy72 (Jan 3, 2006)

G_Wright said:
			
		

> It is not necessary to have a water dish at all.
> 
> most of their water they get comes from there prey items. Your spider can get by just fine with you soaking one corner of substrate in it's enclosure.
> 
> None of my T's have water dishes and they are all fine.


I agree the ONLY 2 T's i have with water dish are my 2 Blondi's, and it get changed and refreshed everyday, I havent used water dishes since i had an outbreak of mites about 6 months ago, all my T's are perfectly happy and well taken care of.


----------



## Niloticus (Jan 3, 2006)

MRL said:
			
		

> How important is it to have a dish of water for your tarantula? Could you get by safely without one?
> 
> I plan and do keep my arboreals without a water dish but my larger terrestrials will have water available to them. I'm wondering how necessary it is?
> 
> thanks!


I don't use water dishes for my smaller T's, but always provide one for the bigger ones. I typically mist the substrate for my slings and strictly use water bowls for juveniles - adult size. I would say you don't absolutely have to have one, but it does help when a T becomes sick or is nearing a molt. As someone else said, they usually get water from their food items. If possible, I do prefer a water dish over misting, but sometimes I cannot do so.

Niloticus


----------



## bonesmama (Jan 3, 2006)

IMHO-it's important (for me) to give my T's access to water whenever they want it, as I feel strongly that it is hydration and NOT humidity levels that make for successful molts. Even my tiny slings get small water bowls. We've all seen or at least read about the effects of dehydration,and I feel like I'm providing a better environment for them.


----------



## David Burns (Jan 3, 2006)

I myself only use waterdishes for 25% of my 150+ Ts often letting these go dry. I check every T daily and feed quite often. If I am breeding  I make sure the female has water and mist the males often.


----------



## G_Wright (Jan 3, 2006)

KJE said:
			
		

> You need to remember that some species hate moist substrate.  For those species you might want to keep them dry with a water dish.



Thast why you just soak one corner and keep teh rest of the substrate dry. This works with all teh species of brachys and grammastola etc. Never had and problems with them.

But then again tehre is no problem with a water dish. i just find that with water dishes they tend to creat a nice breeding ground for all sorts underneath them.


----------



## Elijah12214 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have never seen my tarantulas. dring I was wondering should I hot glue like a water dish to one of the sides of the terrium? for my matallica aviculairae


----------



## MysticKigh (Jan 4, 2006)

Elijah12214 said:
			
		

> I have never seen my tarantulas. dring I was wondering should I hot glue like a water dish to one of the sides of the terrium? for my matallica aviculairae


Hey Elijah, 
as you have probably already noted... there is a vast opinion difference on this subject. As someone whom *has* seen my Ts drink from their dishes, I am a huge supporter of providing access to water at all times. However, if you choose to do this, I don't know that using hot glue to secure the dish is the best idea simply because it could prove quite difficult to clean/ change the water. Maybe hotglue a 'shelf' for the water dish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronos (Jan 5, 2006)

*A water dish.*

I have to agree with bonesmama again they might need more water at times. SO, I would say give them a water dish. I have to agree with my mom to but I usally do.

                                                                                                         ,good luck


----------



## Varden (Jan 5, 2006)

I, too, have seen my Ts drinking from their water dishes.  But all of mine are kept on bonedry substrate now.  The only ones I mist are the T. blondi and for very young slings, I'll spritz a little down the side of the cup near their hide.  But imho water dishes are definitely the way to go.  And to keep things from breeding under the water dish, I move mine to a dry spot every time I change their water.


----------



## BLS Blondi (Jan 5, 2006)

*Here Is What I Do*

Here is what I do.  ALL of mine have water dishes...even arboreals.  For babies, I use Gatorade caps and fill them according to the T's size.  For example...I have a P. formosa that is 1/2". I put a Gatorade cap in the corner and fill it to where the water is 1/8" high.  This way they have water, and also will not drown.  Simply misting the web MAY not be good enough...since this water may evaporate too fast.  Whatever your preference...All living things need water. Water should be available to themm at ALL times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Czalz (Jan 5, 2006)

I also have seen many of my t's drink from their water dishes. I have had 2-3 in. curly hairs that never had a water dish (but were misted regularly) spend 20 minutes hooked up to their new water bowl after I introduced it. I also got a B. smithi female that was the same way, right after I introduced a water dish, she found it and stayed there for a long time).
Either they really were dehydrated (even with misting), or they just thought it was cool to hang out in the water bowl.
I'm not saying anything conclusive, but I would think it best to use a water dish.


----------



## Czalz (Jan 5, 2006)

Elijah12214 said:
			
		

> I have never seen my tarantulas. dring I was wondering should I hot glue like a water dish to one of the sides of the terrium? for my matallica aviculairae


I think Michael Jacobi had something posted recently about water dishes and arboreals. If my memory is correct, he glues one deli cup to the side of the enclosure up around 2/3 the heighth of it, as a holder, and just sets another cup (with water in it) inside it.


----------



## Gesticulator (Jan 5, 2006)

Elijah12214 said:
			
		

> I have never seen my tarantulas. dring I was wondering should I hot glue like a water dish to one of the sides of the terrium? for my matallica aviculairae


YES. Avicularia do thrive with high humidity (and ample ventilation) which is best provided by IMO a larger water bowl on bottom of the tank, and after reading an article in Arachnoculture (Michael Jacobi) I have hot glued a second water dish to a branch inside the tank as well. The feeder insects need to be well hydrated as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eman (Jan 5, 2006)

G_Wright said:
			
		

> I've never had any problems with mites if you just soak one corner and have plenty of ventilation and remove prey items.
> 
> not removing eaten prey items is the main cause of getting mites IMO as a lot of them probably come in with the crickets in the 1st place.


I agree.  I think it's very important to remove any remains after feeding - this really makes a significant difference in controlling unwanted pests and parasites.  Plenty of ventilation is also critical IMO.

I also like the method of watering the soil/substrate - it has worked very well for me.  Although, I also use water dishes for certain species.  Some really do seem to like drinking from a water source. Nothing wrong with that.  

Cheers!


----------



## crispy1 (Jan 5, 2006)

I mist and provide a water dish i figure they may not need a drink but its better to have a water dish for your t and it not need it rather than it needing a water dish and not having one... plus if they are fasting they definetly need hydration from somewhere.


----------



## Ewok (Jan 6, 2006)

even though T's get  moisture from thier prey, what if they only eat a cricket or roach once a week?  could they still survive on that moisutre for a week?


----------



## Gesticulator (Jan 15, 2006)

I saw this today and thought I'd share. It's not often I see any of my T's drink from the water bowl. After molting this A metallica was pretty thirsty. I have also witnessed my P cambridgei and T blondi drinking from the dish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (May 20, 2013)

The issue of providing water is interesting. I myself have provided certain terrestrial species of the Brachypelma genus with water dishes and observed them to drink every so often, sometimes after a molt. I have a Chaco Golden Knee that visibly is quite healthy, and a somewhat shy and infrequent eater. I've never provided a water dish at all. It has obtained all it's moisture from crickets. Though I may just provide a water dish to observe its behavior. It recently ate 3 crickets right on schedule. If it drinks, I'll be surprised, but will keep water inside in the future if I observe drinking.


----------



## Poec54 (May 20, 2013)

The most critical time for a T to have water is after a molt.  Wait to long to mist by a few hours and you have a dead spider, especially when it's warm and dry.  I just don't see any good reason for them Not having a full bowl of fresh water at all times.  For people with a feel for it, sure, they can 'get by' without a bowl, but for many others, it's asking for problems.  People get busy with other things (work, friends, relatives, chores, travel, etc) and sometimes they don't get back to their spiders when they hoped to.  Others overmist and have soggy substrate.  Misting works for some, but to give it as a general recommendation as a spider's sole source of water is poor advice.  Too many people will screw it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## satch (May 20, 2013)

Kind of like asking do humans need water!? 
Yes it is a good Idea to have a water dish that is a 
Suitable size for the size of T'

Only my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (May 20, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> The most critical time for a T to have water is after a molt.  Wait to long to mist by a few hours and you have a dead spider, especially when it's warm and dry.  I just don't see any good reason for them Not having a full bowl of fresh water at all times.  For people with a feel for it, sure, they can 'get by' without a bowl, but for many others, it's asking for problems.  People get busy with other things (work, friends, relatives, chores, travel, etc) and sometimes they don't get back to their spiders when they hoped to.  Others overmist and have soggy substrate.  Misting works for some, but to give it as a general recommendation as a spider's sole source of water is poor advice.  Too many people will screw it up.


This. But when my I notice one of my tiny ones has molted, I sneak a few fresh extra drops in near it just to be on the safe side. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jebbewocky (May 20, 2013)

I have a few arboreals large enough to have one, but their enclosure doesn't have room so I mist instead.  I also don't keep slings with water dishes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhodin (May 20, 2013)

I recently saved a very expensive and rare T from a pet shop that was in a serious death curl and wouldn't move unless fully flipped over(we found out it was alive after it flipped back over in the garbage can). Can you guess what I did to save it? They didn't keep a water dish in it's enclosure, after rehoming the T into a enclosure with a waterdish it went over and drank for a good 5+ hours and now 3 days later it is looking much better, becoming much more responsive and no longer in a death curl.

This may be an extreme example but this just goes to show that they will drink from a water dish and definitely benefit from having one around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (May 20, 2013)

Rhodin said:


> I recently saved a very expensive and rare T from a pet shop that was in a serious death curl and wouldn't move unless fully flipped over(we found out it was alive after it flipped back over in the garbage can). Can you guess what I did to save it? They didn't keep a water dish in it's enclosure, after rehoming the T into a enclosure with a waterdish it went over and drank for a good 5+ hours and now 3 days later it is looking much better, becoming much more responsive and no longer in a death curl.
> 
> This may be an extreme example but this just goes to show that they will drink from a water dish and definitely benefit from having one around.


I've saved many pet store T's in my day.  I'm not going to let a spider die to 'teach someone a lesson.'  That's a pointless death.  I'll point out a thirsty T to an employee, and if they don't give it water right away, I'll ask them where the faucet is and tell them I'm doing it myself.

---------- Post added 05-20-2013 at 04:23 PM ----------




jebbewocky said:


> I have a few arboreals large enough to have one, but their enclosure doesn't have room so I mist instead.  I also don't keep slings with water dishes.


If the cages aren't big enough for water bowls, you really need to put them in bigger cages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prrum16 (Jul 19, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I've saved many pet store T's in my day.  I'm not going to let a spider die to 'teach someone a lesson.'  That's a pointless death.  I'll point out a thirsty T to an employee, and if they don't give it water right away, I'll ask them where the faucet is and tell them I'm doing it myself.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-20-2013 at 04:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...


at what size should i offer my t a water bowl, i usually wait untill there about 1 1/2 inches to give them a water bottle cap, and before that i mist the walls of the enclosure so they can drink from the water droplets on the walls... thanks, i have 7 t's all doing well including a 5 inch a versicolor


----------



## cold blood (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine get "bowls" at 3/4"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 19, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Mine get "bowls" at 3/4"


+1.  At 3/4" they won't drown.  I use the plastic lids from 16 oz water bowls for my slings.  I always keep a stash of them on hand.


----------



## Doc Ebola (Feb 4, 2018)

Apologies for reviving an old thread, but I have a question about this. I just got my first T - an adult female Brachypelma albopilosum. Ive put a water bowl in. I've read they like their substrate dry, so is have dry coco fiber. However, I've read that some people flood their water bowl so some of the substrate gets wet. I tried this, and found her hanging around in the wet patch next to the bowl this morning. It's the first time I've seen her anywhere near her bowl. I wondered if she was drinking moisture from the substrate. But on this thread I read that soggy substrate around and under your bowl can encourage infestations. What's the best advice for my species? Thanks.


----------



## Patherophis (Feb 4, 2018)

Doc Ebola said:


> Apologies for reviving an old thread, but I have a question about this. I just got my first T - an adult female Brachypelma albopilosum. Ive put a water bowl in. I've read they like their substrate dry, so is have dry coco fiber. However, I've read that some people flood their water bowl so some of the substrate gets wet. I tried this, and found her hanging around in the wet patch next to the bowl this morning. It's the first time I've seen her anywhere near her bowl. I wondered if she was drinking moisture from the substrate. But on this thread I read that soggy substrate around and under your bowl can encourage infestations. What's the best advice for my species? Thanks.


Completely dry substrate is recomended for Brachypelmas from arid parts of western Mexico, like B. hamorii or B. boehmei. Brachypelma albopilosum comes from quite humid parts of Central America and it should have at least part of substrate moist.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Doc Ebola (Feb 4, 2018)

Patherophis said:


> Completely dry substrate is recomended for Brachypelmas from arid parts of western Mexico, like B. hamorii or B. boehmei. Brachypelma albopilosum comes from quite humid parts of Central America and it should have at least part of substrate moist.


 Great - thanks. So would (really) flooding her water dish be enough do you reckon?


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 4, 2018)

Doc Ebola said:


> Great - thanks. So would (really) flooding her water dish be enough do you reckon?


I like to rotate the wet sections to prevent mold outbreaking. The area around the waterdish gets used a lot for dumping boli and poop and trash so keeping that area wet and warm is a recipe for infestations. Any spot will do really, doesn't really matter. If your B.albopilosum continues to hang out on the wet parts you could consider keeping all of her sub a little damp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Doc Ebola (Feb 4, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> I like to rotate the wet sections to prevent mold outbreaking. The area around the waterdish gets used a lot for dumping boli and poop and trash so keeping that area wet and warm is a recipe for infestations. Any spot will do really, doesn't really matter. If your B.albopilosum continues to hang out on the wet parts you could consider keeping all of her sub a little damp.


Thanks, good tip - I really appreciate all the advice. I've only had her a week or two and thought I'd done loads of research beforehand, but the more you read the more conflicting info comes up. BAH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Feb 4, 2018)

The only question here should be «why not» and the only acceptable answer is «I’m lazy». I have seen almost all of my T’s drink so I’m going for better safe than sorry. It is better to provide water even though the animal doesn’t drink it than it is to deprive them of fluids if they need it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Doc Ebola (Feb 4, 2018)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> The only question here should be «why not» and the only acceptable answer is «I’m lazy». I have seen almost all of my T’s drink so I’m going for better safe than sorry. It is better to provide water even though the animal doesn’t drink it than it is to deprive them of fluids if they need it.


My Q was more about wetness of substrate. I agree with you and have a water dish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 5, 2018)

Doc Ebola said:


> Great - thanks. So would (really) flooding her water dish be enough do you reckon?


As said, albopilosum does appreciate a little moisture (as does vagans).  Like Andrea,  I don't recommend the over-flow method you commonly hear, as this keeps one area perpetually damp...which is an invitation for everything you don't want.   IMO its better to rotate the damp area, allowing these areas to thoroughly dry between dampenings.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 5, 2018)

My B albo and A seemanni both appreciate a rotated dampened area -- and it's not too unusual to spot each of them in their water dish.  Can't imagine it feels nice to sit in water - I mean, it's just room temperature water -- not particularly warm water.  lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Doc Ebola (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok, I think I have a good plan now. Thanks everyone. But being an inquisitive chap .... is the damp area for general humidity, for actually drinking from, or just to better mimic a more natural environment for them? She was hanging out on the damp area for a while and I wondered if she liked soil-water as opposed to nice clean water


----------

